# 10% over cost at Hartville Tools



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

Hartville tools are having a 10% over cost sale. Simply enter WoodNet in the shipping instructions or comments section to get discount. No free shipping with this discount. I had a few friends say they have saved a bunch on Kreg items and Milwaulkee routers. Check it out.


----------

